# Verschlüsselungsmethode herausfinden



## Freak (22. September 2008)

N'Abend,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hier reingehört, aber ein so viel passenderes Forum war nicht zu finden.

Ich wollte fragen, ob es ein Programm oder eine Liste gibt, mit dem/der man herausfinden kann, wie ein vorliegender Hash verschlüsselt wurde.

Bei einem Hash mit 32 Zeichen bestehend aus Buchstaben und Zahlen kann ich z.B. mehr oder weniger gut auf MD5 schließen, aber wie sieht es beispielsweise mit zwei vorangestellten Ziffern konkateniert mit 11 weiteren Zeichen aus?


----------



## Navy (23. September 2008)

Es ist schwer bis unmöglich anhand des Aufbaus eines Hash-Wertes auf die Hash-Funktion zu schließen. Einzig durch die Anzahl der Zeichen des Hashes kann man /vermuten/, dass es sich um "Crypt" handelt.

BTW: Warum "konkateniert"? Die deutsche Sprache bietet genügend Möglichkeiten gleicher Bedeutung, wie z.B. "folgend", "anhängend, "verkettet" usw. *Ich* persönlich empfinde diese Wortwahl im Zusammenhang der Aneinanderreihung von Zeichen als im Deutschen unpassend.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. September 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> *Ich* persönlich empfinde diese Wortwahl im Zusammenhang der Aneinanderreihung von Zeichen als im Deutschen unpassend.


Rettet dem Dativ!
(Sorry, dass musste mal sein; zum Thema wurde ja bereits was gesagt.  )


----------



## Navy (23. September 2008)

Bei mehrmaligen Lesen des Satzes bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, das "als" für unnötig, jedoch nicht als falsch zu befinden. Den Einwand des Dativs kann ich jedoch nicht nachvollziehen, da "im Deutschen" sich auf den Sprachraum bezieht. Das Konstrukt "als des Deutschen(s)" ergibt einfach keinen Sinn  (Oder viel schrecklicher -- da aus dem angelsächsischen abgeleitet -- gesagt: macht einfach keinen Sinn)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. September 2008)

Mein Kommentar war auch keinesfalls ein Einwand gegenueber Deiner Aussage und/oder Person, sondern lediglich ein kleiner Einwurf, inspiriert durch Deine Zerpflueckung der von PIFreak dargebrachten Wortwahl.


----------



## Freak (23. September 2008)

> *Ich* persönlich empfinde diese Wortwahl im Zusammenhang der Aneinanderreihung von Zeichen als im Deutschen unpassend.



In Zeiten, in denen die Sprache gerade im Internet einen so schweren Stand hat, betrachte ich eine gehobene Wortwahl eher als einen Segen und Mittel zu Wahrung eines gewissen sprachlichen Niveaus.

Ansonsten würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Beiträge hier themenbezogen bleiben  - zur Diskussion des Sprachstils gibt es bestimmt auch tolle Foren.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Was ist denn ein Hash=?

@ Plfreak vielleicht bringt dich das ja weiter  habe mich gerade mal schlau gemacht! 

http://www.phpbb.de/doku/kb/artikel.php?artikel=78


----------



## Navy (24. September 2008)

Diese Seite beschreibt Hashing als Verschlüsselung, was an sich nicht richtig ist, denn für eine Verschlüsselung muss es -- logischerweise -- einen Schlüssel geben. Hashing besitzt einen solchen nicht, da es nur eine eindeutige Abbildung von Werten auf eine begrenzte Menge anderer Werte ist.


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2008)

Das macht das ganze sehr sicher, so wie ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Leroux (24. September 2008)

Ja wenn man es als Verschlüsslung einsetzt (Passwort) kann man den hash nicht zurück Rechnen, weil Teilinformation beim hashen verloren gegangen sind.(MD5 SHA-1)

Man kann über die BF-Methode oder Rainbow tables nach Strings suchen bei denen  ein Hashwert schon vorhanden ist.

Eine letzte möglichkeit wäre keine Kollision, um den Schutz zu umgehen.


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2008)

Klassenkameraden von mir haben mal vor 2 Jahren versucht, mit so einem Programm eine verschlüsselte zip-file die sie selber erstellt hatten, mit einem Programm zu knacken, da stand (so weit ich mich erinner) das es 2 Monate dauern würde kann das sein? 

Was wird bei zip/rar Archiven für eine Verschlüsselung gewählt?


----------



## Leroux (24. September 2008)

Ja die haben BF(Brute Force) angewendet(Denk ich mir mal)oder eine Attacke mit einer Wörterliste kommt halt ganz auf das Passwort an(Länge,Zeichen,Zahlen..).

und die 2 Monate sind die ->geschätzte<-(Kommt auf die Rechenleistung an) dauer die er braucht um alle Möglichkeiten zu Probieren die die Cracker gewählt haben z.b KleinGroßBuchstaben von 1 - 6 Zeichen d.h wenn das PW unter 6 Zeichen lang ist und nur klein und Großbuchstaben enthält wird er das Passwort 100% rausfinden.

Kann natürlich auch unter den 2 Monaten liegen.


----------

